# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Elvis, 2 ans, croisé amstaff bouledogue (72)

## freska

Nous ne savons pour le moment pas son age, j aurai l info dans la journée
Il est très craintif, donc pas d' enfants en bas âges, pas de chats, pas de males
Il a apparament été battu et se méfie de l'homme, donc personnes avec connaissance des caractères difficiles est préférable 
Si un refuge était susceptible de l' acceuillir, ce serait bien , même si ce n' est pas l' idéal
Il sera placé sous contrat
FA et co voit accepté

Le contact : f-ska-74@hotmail.fr
09.65.25.47.06

----------


## Dadalu

Pour l'instant, en tout cas, il n'y a que le responsable de la fourrière qui ait pu l'approcher et non contrairement à ce que j'ai dit plus haut la jeune fille qui lui donne à manger. Il lui faudra beaucoup plus de temps pour changer d'attitude mais je pense que c'est possible avec les personnes qu'il faut.     ::

----------


## EL RANCHO LES CANAILLES

super contente pour lui   :amour3:

----------


## cdelfosse

Le petit bonhomme est baptisé. Fred et Mag lui ont proposé plusieurs prénoms et c'est à ELVIS qu'il réagi. Ben oui, on l'a laissé choisir son prénom, lol

Donc, le petit dernier entré à l'association KENZO s'appelle ELVIS, espérons qu'il chante bien, lol

----------


## freska

Elvis va très bien, il a été castré il y a peu.
C' est un loulou super suympa mais qui a du mal a faire confiance aux hommes, il lui faut un peu de temps. Avec les femmes aucuns soucis.
D' après le pr C. il serait croisé bouldogue mais de morphologie passe en 1ère, donc il sera placé sous contrat.

Elvis est sociable avec les males non dominants, femelles, chats

Enfants OK

voici les photos

http://i64.www.servimg.com/u/f64/11/...2/elvis113.jpg

http://i64.www.servimg.com/u/f64/11/...2/elvis114.jpg

http://i64.www.servimg.com/u/f64/11/...2/elvis211.jpg

----------


## freska



----------


## demon72



----------


## demon72

arretez de passer a coté de se post ,il y a pas longtemps tout le monde parlais de lui , et maintenant qu il est securite plus rien!oublié.....

il est totalement en regle identifie sterilise vacciné et avec un bilan comportementale niveau 1
il est calme,joueur,calin, il est propre en maison et il a une gueule d amour que demander de plus a elvis. 
Lui aussi peu faire le bonheur d une famille!
Ne l oubliez pas

----------


## demon72



----------


## demon72

toujours personne pour mon loulou????

----------


## demon72

::   up pour mon loulou

----------


## demon72

Il ne lui manque plus qu une fa definitive a ce loulou

----------


## 0'maley

:merci:   aux modos d'avoir changé le titre de ce post. 

et... up pour le bel Elvis

----------


## 0'maley

Elvis mi-mai 2009, c'était une petite chose terrorisée, prostrée dans un box en fourrière



Aujourd'hui, Elvis est en FA chez Demon72, il a repris goût à la vie



Il est Ok chats, OK enfants, OK chiennes, OK mâles non dominants.

C'est un amour qui a encore un peu peur des hommes mais cela s'améliore chaque jour un peu plus.

Vous êtes nombreux à vous être mobilisés pour sortir Elvis de fourrière, aidez-nous à lui trouver SA famille.

Frais d'adoption : don libre (première catégorie)
Placé sous contrat de droit de garde (FA définitive)
Contact : demon72 par mp ou 0614832140

----------


## demon72

PENSEZ A LUI, S'IL VOUS PLAIT 
IL EST PRESQUE  LE CHIEN PARFAIT........PROPRE EN MAISON, NON DESTRUCTEUR,JOUEUR,PROCHE DES ENFANTS ET TRES DOUX ,IL A TOUT POUR LUI CE LOULOU

----------


## cdelfosse

Elvis est sorti de fourrière, c'est bien. Il lui faut une famille rapidement, sinon, ça ne servait à rien. Il vit en enclos dans sa FA provisoire et nous n'avons pas envie qu'il y finisse sa vie.
Un vrai sauvetage = une famille définitive.

----------


## ulysse14



----------


## demon72

Elvis a aujourd'hui rencontré ses futurs maitres avec qui ca s'est super bien passé,ils l ont balladés et amené se baigner,et elvis suit partout l enfant de 9ans c est nikel

il vivra dans une maison avec 2 enfants de 9ans et 18mois et avec un chat
il aura pour lui seul 1000m2 de terrain cloture 

je le conduit mardi chez les adoptants pour effectuer la pre visite et si cela convient il y restera 

je croise les doigts pour ce loulou

----------


## demon72

elvis sa premiere rencontre avec ces nouveau maitre


mardi il rejoindra sa famille qui est tres impatiente de le recevoir 
bonne route a lui

----------


## 0'maley

Surtout on n'appaudit pas tant que le temps d'essai n'est pas passé pour ne pas lui porter le poisse...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## demon72

elvis estbien arrive dans sa famille
VOILA MON MAITRE



MA MAISON



MA MAITRESSE

----------


## 0'maley

:merci:  :merci:  :merci: 

Oh que ça fait du bien ! Quand je pense à ce chien désespéré qui ne croyait plus en rien sur la première photo du post...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## rozenn

:banane:  :banane:  il est super le gros!!quelle gueule d'amour!!  :kao3:

----------


## demon72

mauvaise nouvelle pour notre loulou
Elvis reviens a la maison car il s averve que le couple on peurr d elvis vis a vis des enfant
en effet celui ci semble etre protecteur avec eux et ca effraye beaucoup le couple 
donc pour eviter tout probleme nous le recuperons, car on ne peu pas demander a des gens de vivre avec des angoisse permanente,de plus ces angoisses pourraient etre mal interpreté par notre loulou et le but ce n 'est pas de le pousser a l erreur

Donc c est pas la peine de venir sur ce post pour donné votre opinion ,ni pour cracher sur le dos du couple notre role est de lui trouver une autre famille

----------


## demon72

> de kozet
> description d'elvis: un chien en or... apres 3 jours a la maison je peux dire que c est un chien parfait il est adorable. aucune betise pas d aboiement hyper calin et joueur. il obeit au doigt et a l oeil. on ne peut rien lui reprocher si ce n ai d etre un chien attachant. 
> je suis vraiment triste de ne pouvoir le garder mais mon coeur de maman me joue des tours et je ne veut pas le mettre a l ecart car il ne le merite vraiment pas. il merite des super maitre car c est un super chien et nous ne sommes pas a la hauteur. j espere vraiment que quelqu un va l adopter car ca me dechire le coeur.
> mon loulou tu est un petit ange dans ton corps de molosse. je t'aime. bonne chance

----------


## liliebird

de quelle façon se montre t-il protecteur?

----------


## demon72

il est en permanence en train de surveiller le petit,il etait sans cesse a cote de lui ,rien de mechant

----------


## Allyncha

Demon, as-tu toi-même des enfants? Si oui, comment se comporte-t-il avec eux?

----------


## demon72

oui un garcon de deux ans avec qui elvis et cul et chemise

----------


## 0'maley

Allyncha, on est en plein délit de sale gueule. J'ai eu Demon72 au tél. cet été. Elvis suit son gamin partout. Il l'adoooore. Seulement, comme il est catégorisé, certains ont vite fait de lui prêter je ne sais quelles mauvaises intentions. Elvis suivait également le jeune enfant partout dans sa nouvelle famille qui n'en a plus voulu.

Je ne crois pas que les gens qui n'ont pas gardé Elvis avaient peur pour leurs enfants. Ils avaient plutôt peur qu'Elvis s'en prenne à l'entourage adulte pour protéger les gamins ! Et évidemment Elvis ne s'en est pris à personne, mais, c'est un pit, hein ! Des gens bien intentionnés ont dû leur faire peur...

----------


## Allyncha

Oui malheureusement c'est la routine pour les cat.1... c'est pour ça que je posais la question à Démon, il me semblait bien qu'Elvis était auprès d'enfants en FA aussi et que ça se passait bien!... Bref, on ne va pas épiloguer là-dessus pour conserver la clarté du post de ce petit bout d'Elvis, mais c'est évident qu'il a l'air d'avoir un caractère finalement très passe-partout!

----------


## freska

je vous confirme qu' il a un caractère en or et qu' il s' adapte très vite et très bien*

c' est un monstre d' amour et de gentillesse

je l' ai emmené personnellement chez démon , certes je ne suis pas resté longtemps, mais j' ai vue elvis avec le fils de démon, et c' est une crême

c' est un super chien qui doit vraiment trouver sa famille

----------


## MARATHONMAN

du nouveau????

----------


## cerbere

et avec les chats?

----------


## demon72

il court derrriere ,sans pour autant voulloir les bouffer

----------


## cerbere

merci pour votre réponse mais nous avons deux chats donc je vais éviter surtout que je viens de perdre mon chien

----------


## sheernmusic



----------


## MARATHONMAN

A t il été adopté depuis fin novembre??

----------


## demon72

non helas toujours a la recherche d une famille

----------


## cdelfosse

Attention, euthanasie imminente pour Elvis.
Une FA est recherchée d'extrême urgence.

----------


## celine33

pourquoi eutha imminente ?

----------


## bzp

Bonjour ,
Qu'entendez-vous par imminente ?
Cordialement .

----------


## demon72

quelques jours .......

----------


## bzp

Ok , j'ai déplacé au bon endroit "moins d'une semaine"   ::

----------


## cdelfosse

Nous ne pouvons plus assumer les chiens qu'on nous a demandé de sauver car nous ne recevons plus de dons et aucune FA ne se présente pour Elvis et Mistique.

----------


## cdelfosse

Pour plus de clarté, voici la situation :






Chers amis de la protection animale,





ATTENTION, EUTHANASIES IMMINENTES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Après avoir sauvé un bon paquet de chiens, avoir défendu bon
nombre de particuliers vis-à-vis de la loi, lassociation KENZO se retrouve
aculée, sans moyens pour continuer dentretenir ses chiens.


Il est vrai que suite à des menaces judiciaires nous avons
dû renoncer à faire dautres sauvetages, mais ceux que nous avons sauvés vivent
encore, IL NE FAUT PAS LES OUBLIER !


Nous navons plus un centime sur le compte, nous avons des
frais vétérinaires, des frais dévaluation et des chiens dans des FA qui ne
peuvent plus les garder.


En première ligne : ELVIS et MISTIQUE qui nont pas de
FA et que nous ne pouvons plus garder.


Vous nous avez tous sollicités pour sauver des chiens et
nous lavons fait pendant longtemps. Noubliez pas ce que nous avons fait pour
les chiens et aidez-nous afin que nous nen arrivions pas à une extrémité qui
me répugne : leuthanasie.


Il ny en a plus pour longtemps, je vais y venir car nous
sommes pris à la gorge.


Nous avons besoin de dons et de familles daccueil.


Merci pour votre soutien !


Cordialement,


Christine Delfosse, présidente de lassociation KENZO.

----------


## 0'maley

Le chantage à l'euthanasie est-il une bonne solution pour rechercher de l'aide ?

----------


## cdelfosse

> Le chantage à l'euthanasie est-il une bonne solution pour rechercher de l'aide ?


Je t'ai mis la réponse dans le post de Mistique. J'aurais dû prévoir et faire un copier-coller.

----------


## 0'maley

Ca ne me gène pas qu'on annonce une euthanasie, ça me gêne quand la menace provient d'une association de PA pour un chien en bonne santé.

Quel est le délai puisque le post est dans les "moins d'une semaine" ?

----------


## Dadalu

Ce chien reviens de tellement loin, sa situation était tellement despérée, je n'arrive pas à croire à son si grand manque de chance ! 
et pourtant il est là souriant, plein de bonne volonté ... mais quand on ne peut plus ....
est ce qu'un appel aux dons pourrait les aider ???
Même si ça n'a qu'un temps et que par la suite on va encore les oublier      ::     Ca pourrait peut être leur laisser la chance de trouver leur famille ???      :kao5:

----------


## freska

j vais payer les croquettes des deux comme ça y aura pas d eutha................

----------


## celine.624

Plus de danger pour ce mois ci alors ? Une autre personne sur le post de Mistique se propose aussi de payer un mois de croquettes, ces deux loulous ont donc un sursis de deux mois ? Pouvez vous confirmer les dons et confirmer qu ils sont hors de danger ?

----------


## demon72

je confirmerais une fois les avoir reellement reçu

----------


## alextortue

bonjour je serai intéressé pour l'adopté !!! mais qu'est ce qu'un permis chien comment faire pour l'acquérir ???

----------


## demon72

contacter moi au 0614832140 je vous expliquerais 
et vous donnnerez toutes le modalites 
ou habitez vous ?
donnez moi par mp toutes vos coordonnées 
merci

----------


## carotigrou

si pour fin fevrier je prends le relai des croquettes pour elvis apres freska, le temps que l'on donne pour les croquettes l'eutha est levé ou pas???

----------


## alextortue

vous pouvez m'appeler au 0630895342 moi je n'ai pas de crédit vous pouvez m'appeler jusqu'à'à 15h30

----------


## Dadalu

Pour un chien de 1ère catégorie il faut envisager plus de frais que pour un chien normal et payer les croquettes n'est peut être pas suffisant pour les garder en vie. Une adoption faite trop rapidement pour les sauver me semble difficile aussi parceque c'est une très grande responsabilité pour l'association.
Il faudrait qu'on se mobilise en masse autour des associations de protection des molosses dans ces temps si difficiles pour eux.

----------


## celine.624

*Citation:*


> *Merci de respecter le règlement de RESCUE :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citation:*
> 
> [quote:31hn80zo]*
> - Il vous sera demandé d'éviter les interventions inutiles dans les annonces, afin de garder une organisation optimale. Des mesures pourront également être prises contre ces messages. Il est important que les messages d'annonces restent clairs afin que les infos et actualités concernant l'animal puissent être facilement accessibles et visibles par tous.*


*REGLEMENT DE RESCUE* : CLIQUEZ ICI
[/quote:31hn80zo]


De plus il est bien noté sur ce post que chaque chien coute 25 euros par mois à l asso, deux personnes se sont proposées de payer 1 mois d entretien pour ces deux chiens. On attend confirmation !

----------


## 0'maley

Demon72, je viens de te poster 50 euros (25 pour Elvis, 25 pour Mistique). Tu me dis quand tu les reçois ?

----------


## AZUR

*




 Envoyé par Dadalu

Pour un chien de 1ère catégorie il faut envisager plus de frais que pour un chien normal et payer les croquettes n'est peut être pas suffisant pour les garder en vie. Une adoption faite trop rapidement pour les sauver me semble difficile aussi parceque c'est une très grande responsabilité pour l'association.
Il faudrait qu'on se mobilise en masse autour des associations de protection des molosses dans ces temps si difficiles pour eux.


Heu, c'est quoi ça? hormis l'assurance à payer comme pour les cat 2, je ne vois pas le souci! le permis canin est en phase d'être obtenu donc tous les "frais" supplémentaires ont déjà été réglés!  
Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils mourraient de manger des croquettes plus spécialement que d'autres!!!!!! 
Il y a des chiens "normaux" qui ne supportent pas les croquettes et désolée mais les molosses  terriers sont des chiens comme les autres pour moi!
D'ailleurs, ils ont eu le niveau 1: donc, même risque inhérent à n'importe quel chien! 
Tout dépent du chien et un chien à qui il faut faire manger de la viande crue ne coûtera pas plus cher qu'un autre avec des croquettes haute gamme! 
Il me semblait important de rectifier ceci! A ce train-là , plus personne ne prendra ces chiens  cat 1 ou 2 "parce qu'ils coûtent plus cher!"*

----------


## celine.624

O'maley, Carotigrou, freska ça fait trois mois de répit pour les loulous non ?

----------


## AZUR

:Embarrassment: ops2:  j'ai mis une phrase en gras et tout le texte y est! n'y voyez aucune intention de ma part mais une fausse manip!    ::

----------


## 0'maley

> O'maley, Carotigrou, freska ça fait trois mois de répit pour les loulous non ?


Attendons que Demon72 nous dise qu'elle a effectivement reçu des sous. Ensuite, surtout, ne les oublions pas une fois que leur post aura été déplacé.

Ca fait pas 3 mois de répit car sur le post d'Elvis, Demon72 nous dit qu'il va falloir l'opérer pour un peitit problème.

Dadalu, je comprends tes préoccupations. Les catégories 1 ont vite fait de tomber dans de mauvaises mains. J'ai vu freska hier. Elle va aider à trier les candidats potentiels. S'il y a des candidats...

----------


## carotigrou

tjs OK pour elvis je mp demon72 pour l'adresse

----------


## oryla

Bonjour, à tous quelqu'un le prend ou pas? Moi je voulais le prendre en FA ou voir plus mais je n'ai pas le permis il faut que je me renseigne.

----------


## cdelfosse

> Bonjour, à tous quelqu'un le prend ou pas? Moi je voulais le prendre en FA ou voir plus mais je n'ai pas le permis il faut que je me renseigne.


Oui, il est évident que la FA d'Elvis devra nous fournir toutes les garanties légales avant de pouvoir prétendre l'accueillir. Le respect de la législation est impératif.

----------


## cdelfosse

En tout cas, il y a urgence à trouver une FA car sauver un chien pour
l'euthanasier quelques mois plus tard, je ne vois franchement pas
l'intérêt et dans ce cas là, il vaut mieux le laisser mourir dans sa
fourrière.
Merci à tous ceux qui envoient des dons qui vont permettre de patienter un peu en attendant une FA qui ne devra pas trop tarder.

A noter que la FA doit être consciente qu'il peut s'agir d'une garde à très long terme, voire très très long terme.
Il est donc préférable de craquer sur le petit bonhomme pour l'accueillir.

----------


## cdelfosse

Vite vite vite, une famille définitive pour Elvis. Il y a eu quelques dons, de quoi tenir en croquettes quelque temps, mais on ne va pas s'amuser à juste reculer l'échéance.
Souvenez-vous qu'il y en a parmi vous qui ont voulu que nous sauvions Elvis, comme les autres d'ailleurs. Cela a été fait. *Est-ce que ce sauvetage n'aura été qu'un sursis avant exécution de la sentence ?*
S'il vous plaît, souvenez-vous que les chiens que nous sauvons doivent impérativement trouver une famille définitive. C'est l'ultime but de ces sauvetages.
Une famille sympa avec permis de détention pour Elvis, VITE !

----------


## cdelfosse

LES DONS POUR ELVIS SONT A EXPEDIER A DEMON 72 QUI L' A EN FA tout comme pas mal d'autres chiens qu'on lui a laissé sur les bras.

----------


## demon72

elvis sera operer de sa patte le 10 fevrier ,le devis est estime a 85 
Donc tout les dons de son operation son a envoye a mon adresse et les cheques directement au nom du DR tournadre

----------


## skat

demon72 tu peux me donner ton adresse postale par mp, je t'envoie un chèque de 85 euros pour l'opération d'Elvis. 
Qu'est-ce qu'il doit subir comme opération? Il est blessé ce loulou?

----------


## demon72

il a un ergot qui le gene,le se l arrache tout le temps ,ca s infecte et enplus il se le mordille tout le temps .
donc le veto va enleve pour plus que sa le gene et qu il se l arrache

----------


## demon72

pour elvis et mystique 
on a recu au total 135 pour leur alimentation je tiens a remercier 
o maley,rips,pepette 07 et carotigrou pour leur geste pour leur aide cela permettra de les nourrir jusqu a debut avril 
ca nous laisse un peu de temps pour leur trouver une famille

----------


## prem's

on peut donc les changer de rubrique?
Peut etre voir dans les inclassables, ou dans ils doivent changer de famille?

----------


## cdelfosse

> on peut donc les changer de rubrique?
> Peut etre voir dans les inclassables, ou dans ils doivent changer de famille?


J'ai la très désagréable impression qu'Elvis et Mistique vont retourner aux oubliettes. Ils sont toujours dans l'extrême urgence de trouver une FA. C'est ça le gros problème.
S'il vous plaît, une famille pour l'un et l'autre, ou ils vont revenir dans cette rubrique bientôt.
Encore merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse d'envoyer des dons pour la nourriture et l'opération d'Elvis.

----------


## cdelfosse

S'il vous plaît, je vous en supplie, il faut une famille pour ce chien.
Réfléchissez. Pourquoi sortir de pauvres chiens de fourrière ou de
maltraitance si nous devons les garder dans des enclos pendant des
mois, des années, sans la chaleur d'un foyer aimant ?
Nous ne pouvons plus les nourrir et ils sont malheureux. Je ne sauve
pas de chiens pour les garder dans ces conditions. Je les sauve pour
qu'ils soient heureux et quand ils ne le sont pas, alors, c'est un
échec.
Car même si Démon fait ce qu'elle peut, elle en a bien trop pour
pouvoir accorder à chacun toute l'attention qu'il mérite et surtout,
elle en a marre elle aussi, car c'est elle qui les voit malheureux
dehors, dans un simple enclos avec une niche au milieu.
La mort est nettement préférable à une vie sans la chaleur d'une famille.

Si ces chiens ne trouvent pas de famille très bientôt, une fois les
dons pour la nourriture épuisés, je leur rendrai la liberté en les
délivrant de leur triste vie sans amour.

----------


## prem's

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> on peut donc les changer de rubrique?
> Peut etre voir dans les inclassables, ou dans ils doivent changer de famille?
> 
> 
> J'ai la très désagréable impression qu'Elvis et Mistique vont retourner aux oubliettes. Ils sont toujours dans l'extrême urgence de trouver une FA. C'est ça le gros problème.
> S'il vous plaît, une famille pour l'un et l'autre, ou ils vont revenir dans cette rubrique bientôt.
> Encore merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse d'envoyer des dons pour la nourriture et l'opération d'Elvis.


ben ils sont en urgence dans ces catégories.
on va pas les laisser ici si vous compter plus les eutha dans la semaine par manque d'argent. vous avez reçu des dons pour eux.   :hein2:

----------


## cdelfosse

[quote=prem's]


> Envoyé par "prem's":2zqiw4zq
> 
> on peut donc les changer de rubrique?
> Peut etre voir dans les inclassables, ou dans ils doivent changer de famille?
> 
> 
> J'ai la très désagréable impression qu'Elvis et Mistique vont retourner aux oubliettes. Ils sont toujours dans l'extrême urgence de trouver une FA. C'est ça le gros problème.
> S'il vous plaît, une famille pour l'un et l'autre, ou ils vont revenir dans cette rubrique bientôt.
> Encore merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse d'envoyer des dons pour la nourriture et l'opération d'Elvis.


ben ils sont en urgence dans ces catégories.
on va pas les laisser ici si vous compter plus les eutha dans la semaine par manque d'argent. vous avez reçu des dons pour eux.   :hein2: [/quote:2zqiw4zq]

Vu comme ça effectivement, on a repoussé le délai. Juste repoussé le délai.

----------


## demon72

pour elvis et mystique on a recu 135 et 1 sac de croquette merci a tous pour votre aide 
plus un cheque de la totalite de l operation a elvis soit 85 merci a skat

----------


## 0'maley

> J'ai la très désagréable impression qu'Elvis et Mistique vont retourner aux oubliettes. Ils sont toujours dans l'extrême urgence de trouver une FA. C'est ça le gros problème.
> S'il vous plaît, une famille pour l'un et l'autre, ou ils vont revenir dans cette rubrique bientôt.
> Encore merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse d'envoyer des dons pour la nourriture et l'opération d'Elvis.


Elvis et Mistique ne passeront pas aux oubliettes si les personnes qui s'occupent de leur placement font vivre leur post en le remontant chaque semaine, en remettant des photos et en racontant des annecdotes sur leur comportement.

----------


## cdelfosse

> Envoyé par cdelfosse
> 
> 
> J'ai la très désagréable impression qu'Elvis et Mistique vont retourner aux oubliettes. Ils sont toujours dans l'extrême urgence de trouver une FA. C'est ça le gros problème.
> S'il vous plaît, une famille pour l'un et l'autre, ou ils vont revenir dans cette rubrique bientôt.
> Encore merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse d'envoyer des dons pour la nourriture et l'opération d'Elvis.
> 
> 
> Elvis et Mistique ne passeront pas aux oubliettes si les personnes qui s'occupent de leur placement font vivre leur post en le remontant chaque semaine, en remettant des photos et en racontant des annecdotes sur leur comportement.


Des anecdotes ? En enclos, il n'y pas beaucoup
d'anecdotes à raconter. Même pas "Elvis et Mistique font du ski"
Pourtant, ce n'est pas la neige qui manque. Quant aux photos, peut-être
que Démon en a de nouvelles, mais je crains que ce ne soit du
réchauffé. Dans un enclos, il n'y a pas tellement de superbes photos à
faire. Par contre, j'aimerais lire très bientôt " Les aventures d'Elvis
et Mistique dans leur nouvelle famille".

----------


## mathilde

Mais Elvis n'avait pas trouvé une FA? désolé si j'ai mal suivit l'affaire...

----------


## demon72

non ca n as pas marché ,il est revenue au bout de 3jrs

----------


## 0'maley

Bon, je vais expliquer puisqu'une responsable de l'asso Kenzo fait semblant de ne pas comprendre ce que j'ai expliqué pour le suivi du post et qu'elle ricane.

Voici ce qui disait la personne qui l'avait pris en FA "définitive"  :




> de kozet
> description d'elvis: un chien en or... apres 3 jours a la maison je peux dire que c est un chien parfait il est adorable. aucune betise pas d aboiement hyper calin et joueur. il obeit au doigt et a l oeil. on ne peut rien lui reprocher si ce n ai d etre un chien attachant. 
> je suis vraiment triste de ne pouvoir le garder mais mon coeur de maman me joue des tours et je ne veut pas le mettre a l ecart car il ne le merite vraiment pas. il merite des super maitre car c est un super chien et nous ne sommes pas a la hauteur. j espere vraiment que quelqu un va l adopter car ca me dechire le coeur.
> mon loulou tu est un petit ange dans ton corps de molosse. je t'aime. bonne chance


Elvis est revenu parce qu'il suivait le jeune enfant de la famille partout et que, délit de sale gueule, les gens ont pris peur qu'il arrive quelque chose. Il suit aussi le jeune fils de Demon72 partout. Bref. *IL ADORE LES ENFANTS !*
*Il est OK CHATS, OK CHIENNES et OK MALES NON DOMINANTS*

Tous les chiens qui en ont baveé suivent leurs maîtres partout au début puis, une fois sécurisé, ils cessent peu à peu cet hyper attachement, pour s'équilibrer. Faut juste leur laisser le temps*.*

Effectivement, Elvis ne fait pas du ski. Il vit sa vie en box et mérite beaucoup mieux et certainement mieux qu'une menace d'euthanasie

----------


## 0'maley

Et voici l'analyse que j'en faisais au mois de septembre + quelques photos dans cette famille qui l'a rendu à sa vie de misère :




> Allyncha, on est en plein délit de sale gueule. J'ai eu Demon72 au tél. cet été. Elvis suit son gamin partout. Il l'adoooore. Seulement, comme il est catégorisé, certains ont vite fait de lui prêter je ne sais quelles mauvaises intentions. Elvis suivait également le jeune enfant partout dans sa nouvelle famille qui n'en a plus voulu.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que les gens qui n'ont pas gardé Elvis avaient peur pour leurs enfants. Ils avaient plutôt peur qu'Elvis s'en prenne à l'entourage adulte pour protéger les gamins ! Et évidemment Elvis ne s'en est pris à personne, mais, c'est un pit, hein ! Des gens bien intentionnés ont dû leur faire peur...


ELVIS en fourrière en mai 2009



ELVIS en septembre 2009 dans la famille où il est resté 3 jours

----------


## demon72

Mobilisons nous pour diffuser en masse 
Parce que elvis ne merite pas de vivre en parc , c est sur c est mieux que le boxe mais ont ne peu pas lui donner tout l amour dont il a besoin,ni tout l attention qui voudrait
il y a 8 mois vous etiez nombreux a pleurer pour elvis et a  crier faut le sauver Mais ou etes vous aujourd hui??????

----------


## mathilde

C'est dommage que la FA n'ai pas voulu faire un peu d'effort en attendant que Elvis soit moins pot de colle mais breff maintenant il est revenue au refuge donc la passé c'est du passé, il faut maintenant penser à l'avenir pour lui!! Il est jeune,, beau, gentil, sociable avec tous ses congénères je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'intéresse personne   :hein2: 
Peut-il vivre en appartement avec 3 sorties par jours? Car je connais un couple qui serait ok pour faire fa et pourquoi pas adoptant mais ils sont en appartement et peuvent sortir le chien seulement matin, midi et soir + week end par contre! Si cela pourrait lui convenir je peux toujours leur en parler mais je ne garantie rien du tout... j'essai juste de trouver des solutions pour ce beau pépère qui le mérite tant!

----------


## demon72

faut d abord que tu leur en parle et si il veulent faire fa faut leur expliquer les obligations de la loi
et si il veulent en parle qu il me contacte ou freska

----------


## mathilde

Ok pas de problème mais avant de leur en toucher un mot est-ce que Elvis pourrait vivre en appart' avec 3 sortie par jour? Car si cela ne lui convient pas je ne vais pas leur en parler =)

----------


## mathilde

En ce qui concerne la loi il la connaisse car ils avaient une Rott qui est décédé de vieillesse mais un rappel n'est jamais de trop =)

----------


## demon72

oui il est propre et non destructeur

----------


## mathilde

Ok
je vais vous envoyer un mp  ::

----------


## carotigrou

du nouveau pour elvis    ::

----------


## demon72

il est chez le veto c est aujourd hui qu on lui enleve l ergot qui le gene

----------


## skat

L'opération d'Elvis s'est bien passée?

----------


## demon72

oui tout c est bien passer

----------


## cdelfosse

Merci de ne pas oublier Elvis. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait encore dans son enclos, depuis le temps, me faisant chaque jour regretter de l'avoir sorti de sa fourrière juste pour l'enfermer ailleurs ?!

----------


## demon72

je fais appel a vous tous aujourd hui 
Car je vais monter elvis a paris pour le faire declasser si cela est possible au vu de sa morphologie  mais j ai pas les moyens de payer  donc cela reviendrais a 140 declassement plus les frais de route 

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## misstik

Bonjour,

Si je peux me permettre, pourquoi n'a t-il pas été déclassé par le PR C dès le début si il y a des possibilités ? Merci  Grosses caresses à Elvis

----------


## demon72

c est toujours pareil il faut des fonds pour le faire 
moi je propose samedi car je suis dispo et le prof c aussi mais si pas de dons il y sera pas conduit 
Par contre on vera sur place si il est declassable car d apres des photos on peut pas etre sur faut que le prof c le voit

----------


## demon72

il manque 45  pour tenter de le faire declasser 
s il vous plait aider nous

----------


## skat

Tu peux compter sur moi pour le ptit loulou    franchement si 45 peuvent changer sa vie et lui donner une chance de trouver enfin un foyer je lui offre de bon coeur.
Mp moi l'ordre du chèque et l'adresse ou l'envoyer si elle est différente de celle pour son opération. Câlin au nounours

----------


## demon72

merci a toi pour ton geste donc maintenant reste plus qu a croiser les doigts pour qu il soit declasser

----------


## 0'maley

Vois avec Freska. J'ai envoyé hier soir quelque chose pour le déclassement d'Elvis et d'un autre loulou.

----------


## demon72

ca y est elvis a enfin quitté le clan des chiens de categories ,il a été déclasser aujourd hui en croise dogue

----------


## Mémé60

> ca y est elvis a enfin quitté le clan des chiens de categories ,il a été déclasser aujourd hui en croise dogue

----------


## skat

Youpiiiiiiiii  


Il ne manque plus qu'une super famille pour Elvis maintenant  
Pensez à lui

----------


## misstik

Super pour le petit Elvis   pour la très bonne nouvelle !!!!!!

----------


## cdelfosse

Céline et moi sommes au regret de vous annoncer une bien triste nouvelle.
En revenant de son déclassement hier, Elvis s'est mis à vomir et comme il n'était vraiment pas bien et que ses muqueuses étaient blanches, Céline l'a porté d'urgence chez le vétérinaire.
Vu son état d'anémie et ses vomissements, le véto a avancé l'hypothèse d'un empoisonnement. Un rat ou une souris empoisonné qu'Elvis aurait ingéré.
Placé sous perfusion immédiatement, Elvis nous a quitté cette nuit.
Tout ce que nous pourrions évoquer quant à la cause de cette mort ne serait pour le moment que pures spéculations. 
UNE AUTOPSIE SERA PRATIQUEE DEMAIN qui seule pourra nous renseigner sur ce qui a pu provoquer la mort de notre petit bonhomme.
Nous vous tiendrons informés quand nous aurons les résultats de cette autopsie.
Nous remercions vivement tous ceux et celles qui se sont mobilisés pour Elvis.
Repose en paix, Elvis.

----------


## matterhorn

Mince, repose en paix p'tit lou

----------


## Mémé60

oh non... 

Pauvre petit père

----------


## ulysse14

REPOSE EN PAIX ELVIS  
la vie ne t'aura pas fait de cadeau pauvre ti père !

----------


## bzp

Déplacé dans "ils n'ont pas eu de chance" ...

----------


## demon72

repose en paix mon vivis 
ON etait si proche de la reussite tu etait declasse une famille  t attendais et la vie en a decide autrement 
On avait encore tellement d amour a partager, je suis toute debousoler car tu m a quitter trop tot 
Si le veto est d accord je te recuperais et tu reposeras a la maison 
je t aime petite boule d amour

----------


## vanessa51140

rip petit loulou et un grand merci a tous ceux qui ce sont occuper de toi

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oh non c est pas possible pt loup tout commencait a rouler pour toi   ::   suis degoutée
 ::   elvis bon courage a ceux qui voulait le rendre heureux   :bisous3:

----------


## carotigrou

::   j'ai pas de mot pour ce pauvre chien...

----------


## skat

j'arrive pas à y croire    c'est tellement injuste ... après la bonne nouvelle de son déclassement    je suis consternée
repose en paix gentil Elvis

----------


## celine33

oh mince  

RIP Elvis  

et beaucoup de courage Céline

----------


## Hyacou

Oui courage

----------


## misstik

Je suis très triste et toute retournée par cette terrible nouvelle ; courage à vous Demon72
Au revoir, petit Elvis

----------


## cdelfosse

Personnellement, je considère sa mort comme un échec. Nos l'avions sorti de fourrière où il allait être euthanasié. Nous ne lui avons jamais trouvé de famille et il a fini sa triste vie dans un enclos.

----------


## anniec

Quelle malchance    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zuzana

Repose en paix Elvis    ::   ::

----------


## celine.624

RIP Elvis. Décidément la vie s est acharnée sur lui...

----------


## Requiem

*Oui pauvre petit bout      avez-vous eu les résultats de l'autopsie?*

----------


## demon72

le veto a confirme sa these de l empoissonnement 
il sera mit en ligne des que la presidente l aura recu

----------


## freska

repose en paix mon elvis

toi que l' on voulait assassiner car on te decrivait comme un monstre, nous avons décider de te sauver de la piqure

nous t' avons rencontré, avec mag, et au bout de 10 minutes tu nous accordait ta confiance et nous sautait dans les bras

pardonne moi de ne pas avoir réussi à te trouver ta famille, celle que tu méritais tant

soit heureux au paradis des loulous

----------


## keya

Repose en paix Elvis. Là où tu es à défaut d'avoir pû trouver ta famille tu trouves la paix pauvre bonhomme.
Un ange de plus, dans cette vie déjà dure pour l'humain et pire pour les animaux qui nous subissent.
Un jour viendra ils retrouveront la place qui leur est du j'espère.

----------


## demon72

pour faire un derniere hommage a elvis 
suivez ce lien
http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/visit ... 0227115603

----------


## skat

Je pense que ce serait aussi un bel hommage à rendre au gentil Elvis de mettre en ligne son papier de déclassement. Il ne sera pas mort officiellement en tant que paria rejeté par une société faite en majorité de pauvres ignares étroits d'esprit qui croient que catégoriser un être vivant leur donne droit de vie ou de mort... Il aura au moins remporté cette petite victoire avant de rejoindre un monde sûrement meilleur.
Repose en paix petit Elvis.

----------


## 0'maley

Quelle bonne idée...

Et par association d'idées justement, je ne peux m'empêcher de me poser juste une question. Une question qui fâche. Mais je suis justement un peu fâchée par le comportement de certains protecteurs en ce moment...

Ce chien a été couvert par une association *spécialisée dans les chiens catégorisés* en mai 2009. Une association qui explique sur son site qu'on peut faire décatégoriser certains chiens et comment s'y prendre. Il a fallu 9 mois pour s'apercevoir qu'Elvis n'avait pas les mensurations d'un chien de catégorie 1 et pour l'emmener se faire déclasser ?

----------


## demon72

O maley ,si elvis a tarde a etre declasse c est tout simplement parce quand on a fournis les photos au professeur C ,il a nous mis part mail recu par fred qu au vu de celle ci il rentrait bien dans la cat 1

Mais s est quelques mois plus tard une fois avoir trouve un possibilite de placement pour elvis que j ai decide de l amene voir le professeur car par photo c est pas toujours evident de determine la race d un chien
La preuve c est qu il la vue et a choisi de le declasse 

Et c est pareil ma situation ne m a pas permis de pouvoir l amene plus tot,car pas les fonds,pas le temps,pas de voiture 
donc sur ce coup c est a moi qu il faut jete la pierre

----------


## cdelfosse

> O maley ,si elvis a tarde a etre declasse c est tout simplement parce quand on a fournis les photos au professeur C ,il a nous mis part mail recu par fred qu au vu de celle ci il rentrait bien dans la cat 1
> 
> Mais s est quelques mois plus tard une fois avoir trouve un possibilite de placement pour elvis que j ai decide de l amene voir le professeur car par photo c est pas toujours evident de determine la race d un chien
> La preuve c est qu il la vue et a choisi de le declasse 
> 
> Et c est pareil ma situation ne m a pas permis de pouvoir l amene plus tot,car pas les fonds,pas le temps,pas de voiture 
> donc sur ce coup c est a moi qu il faut jete la pierre


Sans compter qu'en plus, le véto qui l'a évalué aurait dû s'apercevoir qu'il n'entrait pas dans la 1ère catégorie, mais il ne l'a pas fait.
Donc, l'avis photos du Prof C. et celui du véto qui l'a évalué nous avaient convaincue qu'il n'était pas déclassable.
En fait, ce n'est pas la faute des protecteurs. De plus ce n'est pas si évident que cela. Nous devons toujours prendre des chiens en charge et ensuite, prendre les remontrances. Nous ne pouvons pas faire de miracles et pourtant, nous aimerions en faire chaque jour.
Je vais prochainement mettre en ligne le déclassement d'Elvis dont le prof C nous a finalement fait cadeau car il était tout à fait désolé d'apprendre la mort d'Elvis, et je vais aussi mettre en ligne la facture de l'autopsie et dès que je l'aurai, le rapport d'autopsie, ce que je n'ai pas encore reçu car la facture est arrivé avant le rapport, hier ou aujourd'hui, je ne sais plus.
C'est tellement difficile d'être partout pour aider ces chiens que je pense que ceux qui le font méritent avant tout de la considération et une meilleure compréhension du fait que la protection animale est une activité bénévole, qui se fait avec le coeur, au détriment de la vie privée et du compte en banque. NON, ce n'est pas facile et nous ne sommes que de pauvres êtres humains qui doivent conjuguer l'amour des animaux, notre travail et notre famille.
Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## ASL

Pourquoi a-ton supprimé mon intervention sur ce topic ? 
ça gêne quelqu'un qu'on veuille savoir ce qui s'est réellement passé en demandant à ce que l'autopsie ainsi que le déclassement du chien soit mis en ligne ?

Je pense qu'eu égard aux gens qui ont payé pour lui, son entretien (croquettes, mise en règle, opération etc) son déclassement, ce serait le moindre des respects à avoir !!!

Skat ici présente a fait cette demande en hommage à ce pauvre chien :




> Je pense que ce serait aussi un bel hommage à rendre au gentil Elvis de mettre en ligne son papier de déclassement. Il ne sera pas mort officiellement en tant que paria rejeté par une société faite en majorité de pauvres ignares étroits d'esprit qui croient que catégoriser un être vivant leur donne droit de vie ou de mort... Il aura au moins remporté cette petite victoire avant de rejoindre un monde sûrement meilleur.
> Repose en paix petit Elvis.


D'autre part, je me permets de vous dire que lorsqu'on demande des dons pour X choses à "faire" et à acheter pour un chien, il est de mise de mettre en ligne la facture, tjs par respect pour ceux qui ont réglé la note  (ce que je fais systématiquement les quelques fois où cela m'est arrivé) ...
C'est le minimum .....

----------


## demon72

toutes les factures ont ete envoye au siege de l asso 
je vais demande a la presidente de la faire 
desole

----------


## cdelfosse

Voici le déclassement d'Elvis
***********images enlevées à cause des coordonnées laissées en claire. La modération*********

----------


## cdelfosse

Voici la facture pour les soins prodigués à Elvis pour l'intoxication qui l'a emporté. 
A ce jour, le rapport d'autopsie ne m'a toujours pas été communiqué et je ne crois pas qu'il le sera.

***********images enlevées à cause des coordonnées laissées en claire. La modération*********

----------


## caraibes

Elvis aura pu etre trés certainement sauvé si il avait ete pris en charge dés le matin meme,ce pauvre chien était déja mal avant de partir , il avait vomit,il tenait meme trés mal sur ses pattes à son arrivée à l'ENV!
Encore un de plus qui disparait par négligeance...........!!!!!!!!

----------


## skat

Il était déjà agonisant le samedi matin à l'école véto qui s'est juste préoccupée de faire son papier de déclassement? sans le soigner? et il a été obligé de voir un autre véto le soir même alors que c'était déjà trop tard? j'espère que j'ai mal compris...

----------


## cdelfosse

> Il était déjà agonisant le samedi matin à l'école véto qui s'est juste préoccupée de faire son papier de déclassement? sans le soigner? et il a été obligé de voir un autre véto le soir même alors que c'était déjà trop tard? j'espère que j'ai mal compris...


Personnellement, j'ai appelé le professeur C. de Maison Alfort le lundi suivant la mort d'Elvis. Je voulais savoir comment il avait trouvé Elvis et il m'a répondu qu'il l'avait juste trouvé calme, mais qu'il n'avait pas l'air malade.
Pour l'autopsie, je ne sais rien et je n'ai rien reçu. Je trouve ça étrange.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Heureusement que nous ne sommes pas dans la rubrique HOMMAGES

----------


## cdelfosse

> Heureusement que nous ne sommes pas dans la rubrique HOMMAGES


Je suis bien désolée, mais l'on me pose des questions et je me dois d'y répondre.

----------


## 0'maley

Et oui... la présidente de l'association qui le couvrait ayant menacé de faire euthanasier Elvis, les gens qui ont envoyé des dons* pour qu'il vive* lui posent des questions parce qu'il est* mort*. 

La rubrique s'appelle "ils n'ont pas eu de chance". Effectivement, certains chiens n'ont vraiment pas de chance.

Et poser ces questions est aussi une façon de manifester de l'affection pour ce chien et à lui rendre hommage.

----------


## cdelfosse

> Et oui... la présidente de l'association qui le couvrait ayant menacé de faire euthanasier Elvis, les gens qui ont envoyé des dons* pour qu'il vive* lui posent des questions parce qu'il est* mort*. 
> 
> La rubrique s'appelle "ils n'ont pas eu de chance". Effectivement, certains chiens n'ont vraiment pas de chance.
> 
> Et poser ces questions est aussi une façon de manifester de l'affection pour ce chien et à lui rendre hommage.


Oui, il est mort ! Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ce n'est de la faute de personne. Bon maintenant, c'est quoi le problème avec moi, O'Malley ? Je perds patience devant tes attaques incessantes.

----------


## prem's

Il est mort, on va peut etre rester calme ici non??


Respectez un peu ce chien merci.

----------


## cdelfosse

> Il est mort, on va peut etre rester calme ici non??
> 
> 
> Respectez un peu ce chien merci.


Je ne demande pas mieux et ce n'est pas moi qui fais chier le monde.
A l'avenir, et c'est à dire à partir de maintenant, je ne répondrai plus à aucune question sur ce post.
Deux solutions pour me parler :
- M'envoyer un MP
- Venir poser vos questions ou faire vos remarques sur le post d'Elvis qui se trouve sur le forum de l'association KENZO.
Ceci pour éviter des débordements indécents.

----------


## demon72

Je trouve vos insinuation plus que deplacer au sujet du petit elvis !
1)Pour caraibe:le jour ou elvis a ete au declassement tu ne la pas vu donc parle pas sans savoir !
Oui elvis a vomis au cours du transport mais la plupart du temps il etait malade en voiture donc si ta un probleme avec sa fait moi tes reflexions par mp ou prend ton tel 
car sa reste facile de parler le cul derriere un pc mais en attendant c est pas toi qui la pris en fa pour Qu il vive!
2)Pour MMe delfosse:
Pour le rapport d autopsie si le veto a oublier de le mettre dans son courrier moi j y peut rien mais rien ne t empeche de prendre ton telephone et de contacter le veto qui la vu tu a juste a demander le dr g***** c est pas complique !En attendant je n accepte pas toutes vos reflexions et vos insinuations.
En attendant tu es bien contente que ta mystique tu te souviens la petite rednose qui est chez moi en fa provisoire pour qui vous  devez chercher une famille depuis bientot un an et toujours a la maison donc quand tu veux tu la recupere CA commence a me gonfler moi les langues de vipere surtout si apres c est pour lire des conneries pareils moi j ai plus a vous aider 
Et c est un post dommage 
De plus je suis arrive chez moi vers midi et elvis allais bien; c est quand je suis aller faire une tournée d eau aux chiens a 15h c est la que j ai vu qu il allait pas bien et j ai de suite tel au veto pour qu il le prenne en urgence et il et arrive chez le veto a 16h30 je voit pas se que j ai fait de mal (a si j aurais peu etre mieux fait de pas le prendre en fa comme ca la fourriere se serais charger de son deces ) 
en attendant comment voulez vous trouver des fa si malheureusement quand il y a un prbleme on se fait incrimine !

----------


## demon72

Ici il y a pas que ce chien a respecter mais aussi les gens qui l on accueilli,nourris ,soigné,caliné,sorti et eduqué ....parce que c est moi qui ai pris soin de lui jusqu a preuve du contraire donc j estime que ces insinuations sont plus que deplacés 

Et des polemiques dans se genre ne feront pas resusiter le chien.

----------


## Hyacou

> Elvis aura pu etre trés certainement sauvé si il avait ete pris en charge dés le matin meme,ce pauvre chien était déja mal avant de partir , il avait vomit,il tenait meme trés mal sur ses pattes à son arrivée à l'ENV!
> Encore un de plus qui disparait par négligeance...........!!!!!!!!


Et je rajouterais Caraïbes que vos propos sont plus que déplacés sur un post d'un chien décédé.
Sachant que Demon72 a fait ce qu'elle pouvait.
J'ai un de mes chiens chez elle en FA,elle en prends grand soin.
Alors je vous prierai à l'avenir de rester un minimum correct avec les personnes qui les accueillent.
Car bon critiquer il est vrai que c'est simple mais de dire quand on a besoin d'aide "je le prends" c'est plus dur et vous ne l'avait pas fait.
Alors j'avouerais que les personnes qui critiquent les FA qui peuvent avoir des soucis, qui d'ailleurs peuvent arriver PARTOUT,c'est trop facile!!

Quand à vous Mme Delfosse je vous prierai de prendre votre téléphone et de téléphoner rapidement à cette clinique véto pour avoir rapport d'autopsie,car ELVIS est votre chien.

Maintenant si on pouvait revenir à un climat beaucoup plus serein pour le chien et sa mémoire...Ainsi que pour les personnes s'étant occuper de ce chien.

----------


## 0'maley

En ce qui me concerne, je préférerai que Mme Delfosse ne mette aucun rapport en ligne si c'est pour le faire comme elle vient de le faire. Je suis particulièrement étonnée qu'elle ait oublié d'effacer l'identité de demon72 sur le rapport de déclassement. Quant au rapport d'autopsie, il est probable que le vétérinaire n'en fera pas tant qu'il y aura une facture en suspens non payée. 

La colère des donateurs est compréhensible - et je fais partie des donateurs en colère - mais elle ne ramènera pas Elvis à la vie.

Par contre, nous devons tirer les leçons et surtout penser à celle qui reste et que Madame Delfosse a aussi menacé d'euthanasie : *Mystique.* Ses rappels de vaccins sont à faire - je crois que quelqu'un s'est annoncé pour les payer - et elle doit manger...

----------


## SMARTIES76

> Il est mort, on va peut etre rester calme ici non??
> 
> 
> Respectez un peu ce chien merci.


2è et dernier rappel, la prochaine fois le post sera vérouillé

d'autre part, merci de retirer les coordonnées du véto

----------


## cdelfosse

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> Il est mort, on va peut etre rester calme ici non??
> 
> 
> Respectez un peu ce chien merci.
> 
> 
> 2è et dernier rappel, la prochaine fois le post sera vérouillé
> ...


Effectivement, je pense que tu devrais verrouiller. De toute façon, Elvis a des post sur d'autres forums ce n'est pas un souci. De plus il est mort, donc ça ne changera pas grand chose pour lui.
Quant aux coordonnées de véto, je ne peux pas modifier n'étant pas modératrice. Tu peux supprimer la facture à ma place ?
Merci de ton aide.

----------


## URUS

J'ai suivi ELVIs même si je n'ai pas pu faire bcp pour lui si ce n'est un tout petit pour le nourrir!. Je connais demone72 et je sais qu'elle adorait ce chien et c'est toujours facile de critiquer quand on n'est pas au courant de tout. Moi je l'étais et j'ai suivi l'affaire de très très près. Alors on arrête de tomber sur cette pauvre Démone qui continue à assumer des chiens pour une assoc dont Mme DELFOSSE  la présidente n'a pas arrêté de cracher à la figure entre autres personnes de Démone alors que cette dernière a continué à assumer sans fonds de la part de Kenzo, l'entretien d'ELVIS et MYSTIQUE. Ces soupçons sont indignes en particulier de la part de personnes qui ne font rien ou n'ont rien fait pour Elvis. Elvis hélas parti trop tôt et out le monde le regette y compris démone qui le pleure chaque jour, doit pouvoir enfin reposer en paix faute de mieux! Alors arrêtez ces propos avilissants pour les personnes qui en font les frais mais également pour ceux qui les profèrent je le rappelle. Et n'oublions pas Mystique qui appartient aussi à lKENZO mais qui est toujours à la charge de Démone a besoin d'aide pour ê^tre nourrie et pour  ses vaccins comme le dit O'Maley.!!!!! Que ceux qui accusent la prennent donc en charge et financièrement et physiquement comme ça ils seront sûrs que Démone ne pourra plus être responsable de rien! Cette polémique est une honte et n'aide en rien les chiens .Et cette fois-ci Mystique risque d'en faire les frais . Encore une fois les humains font le malheur des animaux!
De là-haut pardonne à ces tristes humains mon bel Elvis et veille sur ta maman de quelques mois qui t'a tant aimé et qui te pleure encore. Et veille aussi sur Mystique .

----------


## cdelfosse

Tu fais bien de parler de Mistique, Urus. Je viens de mettre un message dans son post. L'heure est grave.
Il ne lui reste que 7 jours. Le compte a rebours a commencé à l'instant.

----------


## cdelfosse

Pour Elvis, je fais un dernier petit rappel parce que ça me soule tout ça :

J'ai contacté le professeur C. et pour lui, Elvis n'était pas malade quand il l'a vu pour le déclasser.
Je pense que c'est un homme à qui l'on peut faire confiance.
Ce serait donc sympa d'arrêter les polémiques et surtout d'arrêter de chercher un coupable qui n'existe pas.
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce trip qui consiste à demander aux assos de sauver des chiens et à lapider ensuite les mêmes assos et les FA qui ont la gentillesse de prendre en charge les chiens ?
J'avoue qu'en lisant tous ces délires, il y a de quoi dégoûter les assos des sauvetages et dégouter les FA de s'impliquer.

----------


## Jade01

*Bon je verrouille parce que bon*

----------

